

What questions to ask a developer during an interview - patharius
http://www.devtich.com/interview-questions-developer/

======
snogglethorpe
"Why do you keep asking all these stupid questions?"

~~~
michaelcampbell
As a continuation of that, I'd love to hear if anyone has walked out on an
interview, or made it very clear that if offered, they would not be pursuing
this job based on interview questions.

I have pet-peeves in interviews that would make me automatically not work at a
place that used them, but I'm not a job hopper so a lot of these have been
formed in my psyche without ever having to use them.

